# Nissan, Williams Partner on Future NISMO Models



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

> Nissan has taken another big step in developing its NISMO division into a global performance brand, partnering with Williams – the company behind nine Formula 1 Constructors ‘ Championships.
> 
> Both Nissan and Williams Advanced Engineering will co-develop a new generation of high performance street cars, using the engineering firm's expertise in, “aerodynamics, simulation and material science.”
> 
> ...


Read the complete story in the Nissan, Williams Partnership at AutoGuide.com


----------



## Lavernesmith (Jun 12, 2013)

That seems to be a great news..that will just enhance the level of cars in terms of quality and performance factors...i wonder when the plans will be laid out..


----------

